# Did anyone on Rootz get a Nexus 5?



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

This place is a ghost town. I don't get it. A new Nexus comes out and the forum is empty? :huh:


----------



## jss2 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mine came a couple of days ago. Left Verizon and activated on AT&T's GoPhone plan yesterday. It's great so far. I'm sure things will pick up around here in the near future as more and more people get their phones.


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

wideopn11 said:


> This place is a ghost town. I don't get it. A new Nexus comes out and the forum is empty? :huh:


Nexus 4 forum was dead too. 

KitKat Nexus⁴ p)


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Seems like most people on Rootz are Verizon users. With the N4 & N5 not on Verizon, that eliminates most Rootz users.


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Seems like most people on Rootz are Verizon users. With the N4 & N5 not on Verizon, that eliminates most Rootz users.


I hear that. I was on VZW and just switched to T-mobile. Speeds are faster or at least the same for me so I'm a happy camper. Oh and I'm saving money and no contract so VZW can suck it.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

wideopn11 said:


> Oh and I'm saving money and no contract so VZW can suck it.


That's the best part for sure.


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Mine is on backorder won't ship till the end of the month 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JJsevol (Jul 1, 2012)

Just got mine yesterday. I'm still on verizon but switching to tmo next week when my sim gets here  I hope there's more activity here, because this forum was my go to spot for roms.


----------



## kegoober (Oct 5, 2012)

I got mine a couple days ago and switch to ATT, rooted it and now flashing this camera mod from XDA. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2516061

I love this phone. First Nexus for me, coming from a SGIII from Verizon.


----------



## laflavor (Jul 3, 2012)

Switched over from VZW to TMO this past Wednesday. Count me in as another person who doesn't miss big red in the slightest.


----------



## paulieocean (Aug 15, 2013)

Got mine yesterday and switched from Page Plus (Verizon MVNO) to T-mobile 5gb 100 min plan. Is working great.


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

The n4 and now n5 are responsible for quite a few departures from vz. They must notice the drop in subscribers. 
It must be such a small amount that they don't really care. 
I love straight talk. I buy refills from ebay and if you buy them 6 month refills you can find some deals that work out to around 35 bucks/month.

KitKat Nexus⁴ p)


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm glad to see all the departures from VZW. I don't remember the N4 getting this many people to switch.


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Have had mine all week. I think most people are just taking it in and enjoying the device.


----------



## phaz (Sep 18, 2011)

A lot more happening on the other site.
Having been a member here for a while, seems like rootz is being abandoned slowly for that other site.
Sad to see, more is better in this case, but it is what it is.


----------



## pkelly517 (Apr 28, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I'm glad to see all the departures from VZW. I don't remember the N4 getting this many people to switch.


That might have to do with the ETF the Gnex buyers would have been paying last year.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

pkelly517 said:


> That might have to do with the ETF the Gnex buyers would have been paying last year.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Good point!


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

Got mine, go to XDA, there are 100z of posts and multiple roms there already. This place is dead

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## chiphead (Aug 1, 2012)

Switched from vzw to tmo here as well. They have too much hubris for their own good. OHA forever.


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

Just figured I would say I took all 5 lines I had with Verizon and are on t mobile and a buddy of mine did the same thing with his 4 lines.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Picked mine up from Sprint on Friday.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Esteban4u (May 6, 2013)

Got mine last Wednesday, been using it on WiFi since I'm waiting for my contract to end Dec 15th then I'm also leaving VZW for TMO. Anyone know how good is TMO's service in NYC, Queens, Nassau & Suffolk counties?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

I like this site, I really do, but I think people may be slowly finding the forum is not that easy to navigate around in. come on, when I go to the Google device forum and I don't see nexus7.2013, what do you think I'm going to do, look in other places. I think some balls are being dropped. that is all. 
the popular devices needs to be a link to, not the subject base. in this day and age, If something can't be found in nanoseconds, business is lost. 
I got the N7. 2, and saw nothing in the Google device section the led me to think they even created a forum for it. and now the N5 is just like that. yeah.. ghost town. 
/vent
RW was my goto and XDA was second string, now those roles are reversed

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

pkelly517 said:


> That might have to do with the ETF the Gnex buyers would have been paying last year.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


and that's why I didn't dip into the N4 pool, I'm rocking the N5 and my aging but still operational GnexVZW for 1 more month
I'm already on T-mob and so far happy with the service.. I don't use my phone as a phone all that much but the 100 min deal works for me, fraction of the cost. 
got my gnex on release day, few months later it's reclassified as a non nexus. Verizon screwed me so hard With the DROID X (go review the upgrade hell, and now useless bootloader lockout preventing proper factory resets) , what was I thinking to stay in that abusive relationship.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsr13 (Sep 4, 2011)

Esteban4u said:


> Got mine last Wednesday, been using it on WiFi since I'm waiting for my contract to end Dec 15th then I'm also leaving VZW for TMO. Anyone know how good is TMO's service in NYC, Queens, Nassau & Suffolk counties?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Can't speak to the island, as I live in Essex County NJ, but I work in the city and T-Mobile is excellent in Midtown. My wife and I both dumped big red, have better coverage with tmo and save $70/month between us. I paid a$180 ETF but I'll be ahead of the game in 3 months and I had 7 months left on my contract.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tsluder8 (Nov 14, 2011)

JJsevol said:


> Just got mine yesterday. I'm still on verizon but switching to tmo next week when my sim gets here  I hope there's more activity here, because this forum was my go to spot for roms.


Did you just order the "phone" sim from T-Mobile? I'm curious as to why there are two options when trying to order a micro sim from them.....


----------



## mybook4 (Aug 11, 2011)

Make that another one who switched from vzw to tmo. I brought four other lines with me.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsluder8 (Nov 14, 2011)

mybook4 said:


> Make that another one who switched from vzw to tmo. I brought four other lines with me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Did you order the TMo sim before the phone arrived?


----------



## adrman (Jun 11, 2012)

Esteban4u said:


> Got mine last Wednesday, been using it on WiFi since I'm waiting for my contract to end Dec 15th then I'm also leaving VZW for TMO. Anyone know how good is TMO's service in NYC, Queens, Nassau & Suffolk counties?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I got mine last Monday and until today was running stock with root. Today I installed cwm and Franco kernel. As far as TM on LI, I live in Manhattan and coverage is very good here. On my trips east, I've found that to be the case as well. In general, TM has good coverage in this area, unless you're far from a main road, etc.. For example, coverage was awful up in the Catskills this summer unless I was near the main road. LI is populated enough that you shouldn't have problems in most places.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

jpin321 said:


> Mine is on backorder won't ship till the end of the month
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Me too 

sent from my beantastic almost retired Bionic


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

No one here even cares if this section gets one single ROM. I guess you need a note 2 or 3 on vzw to get any love from RW. As bad as I hate it I'll be on xda where development is what its meant to be.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## samuraixzodus (Jul 17, 2012)

I received my Sim from T-Mobile last night, unlimited w/2.5gb data. My nexus 5 32gb black ships December 3rd from the playstore. My contract with Verizon ends in December  I will be parting from the galaxy nexus to a real nexus!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Got my n5 yesterday, activated today on AT&T so far so happy...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Think everyone moved on from this site. I've had my nexus on tmo for a couple days now. This place is dead. Check xda for huge activity on this device.

sent from my hammerhead


----------



## 0dBu (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, this place is more dead than my little brothers room in high school...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sledge3n8 (Dec 1, 2011)

I am defecting from Big Red too and I'm bringing a total of 6 lines to Straight Talk AT&T (5 smart phones plus 1 feature phone). I am fed up with the high prices and no Nexus love from VZW! I have already activated one Nexus 5 on Straight Talk and I love it. I told my wife and kids that all of them are getting a Nexus 5 and if they want anything else then they better start saving $ to pay the difference in price! Long live GSM and open source! Death to CDMA proprietary crap!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm on my N5 right now and loving it  my VZW contract is finally (almost) over and I'm looking forward to switching back to T-Mobile.

Sent from my Nexus 5, probably while pooping


----------



## t_ruggs (Dec 7, 2013)

I just picked one up on T-Mobile prepaid for the $30/month with unlimited text and data.

So far the phone is great, service is not as good as Verizon in CNY, but so far so good.


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey all, what's up? I'm glad to see so many people who have dropped VZW in order to get the N5... I did so New Year's Day, and I'm loving life on T-Mobile.

To the OP's point - I'm a bit surprised to see so little activity in this forum, and so little development being done. As others have said, XDA is hopping with N5 development, and I'm not sure why... XDA has very poor policies in place to protect its developers from trolls, flaming, and general shenanigans, and the only reason I can think of, that would make a dev release there, is for the sake of notoriety.

I, for one, will be reviving my Galaxy Nexus ROM, Requiem, for the N5 in the coming weeks, and I only release on Rootz, so hopefully I'll see some of you around my thread. 



dsr13 said:


> Can't speak to the island, as I live in Essex County NJ, but I work in the city and T-Mobile is excellent in Midtown. My wife and I both dumped big red, have better coverage with tmo and save $70/month between us. I paid a$180 ETF but I'll be ahead of the game in 3 months and I had 7 months left on my contract. Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Awesome to see another Essex County resident in the forums! I'm over by Seton Hall myself. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I just aquired mine today. Leaving Verizon next week for T-Mobile.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> I just aquired mine today. Leaving Verizon next week for T-Mobile.


Oh nice my man. I thought you would be stuck. You get 16gb or 32gb? I know you have to be enjoying it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

shiznu said:


> Oh nice my man. I thought you would be stuck. You get 16gb or 32gb? I know you have to be enjoying it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah, leaving them as soon as I get a T-Mobile sim next week and port my number. Nexus 5 is not bad. A little less sluggish at times than my Galaxy Nexus was. Wish it had an AMOLED screen and was a bit smaller. I seem to be in a minority for wanting a smaller screen, but sadly don't see it happening with the phones I would want. Disappointed my old HP Touchstone chargers do not work on it, but have to look into that more to see why they don't (guess Qi Charging is totally incompatible).

The main thing that annoys me about it is the creep of G+ into more stuff (especially hangouts). I refuse to use G+, since Google is so passive-aggressive about it (even worse than Microsoft ever was with IE). New phone app also has a worse user interface than the old one. Have to add back the stock browser, Phone App, SMS and such.

I got the 32GB model, since it was only $50 more, though I never really use that much storage.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> Yeah, leaving them as soon as I get a T-Mobile sim next week and port my number. Nexus 5 is not bad. A little less sluggish at times than my Galaxy Nexus was. Wish it had an AMOLED screen and was a bit smaller. I seem to be in a minority for wanting a smaller screen, but sadly don't see it happening with the phones I would want. Disappointed my old HP Touchstone chargers do not work on it, but have to look into that more to see why they don't (guess Qi Charging is totally incompatible).
> 
> The main thing that annoys me about it is the creep of G+ into more stuff (especially hangouts). I refuse to use G+, since Google is so passive-aggressive about it (even worse than Microsoft ever was with IE). New phone app also has a worse user interface than the old one. Have to add back the stock browser, Phone App, SMS and such.
> 
> I got the 32GB model, since it was only $50 more, though I never really use that much storage.


So I guess you've already checked on the quality of tmob service in your area? I'm not so lucky so I'm stuck on straight talk w/att Sim which still works out since I barely use two GB a month if I stay on WiFi at home. This is the first time I've stayed stock the majority of the time.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

shiznu said:


> So I guess you've already checked on the quality of tmob service in your area? I'm not so lucky so I'm stuck on straight talk w/att Sim which still works out since I barely use two GB a month if I stay on WiFi at home. This is the first time I've stayed stock the majority of the time.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I have a Windows 8 Phone with a T-Mobile sim and also my Nexus 7 has one. I'm near a major city and it's actually better than what I got on Verizon. I'd rarely use data at home because my Verizon signal was always crap because I live in the middle of two towers where there's sort of a dead zone until I walk around 1/4 mile in any other direction.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> Yeah, I have a Windows 8 Phone with a T-Mobile sim and also my Nexus 7 has one. I'm near a major city and it's actually better than what I got on Verizon. I'd rarely use data at home because my Verizon signal was always crap because I live in the middle of two towers where there's sort of a dead zone until I walk around 1/4 mile in any other direction.


I'm surprised ATT has better coverage than Verizon for me also. I'm even getting LTE most places.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiw3blu3 (Nov 3, 2013)

Nexus5 is on
The forum iz only going to be as boring as you are....liven it up then,get it crackin...I mean you know what to expect so make it happen. Nexus 5 is the top dog no matter what other mobile owners say...its what you smart enough to do to it....I'm equipped and live it....custom ROM(clockwork/cyanogen),TWRP recovery,unlocked.....couldn't ask for a better device!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Translation?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

shiznu said:


> Translation?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


i signed in just to give you a "like" on that, HA!


----------

